# Bringing home a puppy at 7 weeks vs 8 weeks



## hingir (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi there, I'm just wondering about bringing home a puppy at these two different points in time 7 vs 8 weeks and wondering in those last stages the reason behind it. 
I know the general consensus is 8 weeks, and from what I've read they learn bite inhibition from their littermates during that last week. Is that correct? 
Also, I've seen some breeders that do the deworming but give the option of starting the first shots with your own vet if you'd prefer. Is this standard? Would it be a better option to take them to someone you know from the beginning?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A few day's difference isn't really going to matter, IMO. I've brought two dogs home at 7 weeks because of the travel involved and wanting to have a weekend off to spend with New Puppy. Neither dog had bite inhibition issues, they were never mouthy to me or anyone so they had plenty of time to learn that from their siblings. 8 weeks is best, IMO, but there are other things that factor in like if all the others are going home before that, they aren't going to learn a whole lot from their sibs during that last week, or if you have to travel quite a bit and need to pickup New Puppy on a weekend, that might push you forward a few days before 8 weeks.

I actually prefer the breeder do the first shot and some deworming because I'd rather not bring a new puppy straight to the vet. At that age I think they are more at risk picking up something at a vet office. Most breeders do their own shots and deworming, if they do them. This is not a deal-breaker for me, I'll just have the breeder do it if it's an option.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I brought my puppy home a few days before his 8 week mark. That way we were off for the Memorial Day weekend and my husband could spend more time with the pup before he left for the week (works out of town). He is/was mouthy, but has always had pretty good bite inhibition. He was a super confident pup so I'm sure he got told off regularly by his siblings for being obnoxious. He's still obnoxious. *grin*


----------

